# Ulead videostudio not responding/starting



## hairymango (Jan 23, 2008)

Had no problems with ulead videostudio 10 for past 8 months (except it crashes now and then), now suddenly the thing wont open. Double click the .exe file and nothing, no error message, no applications trying to start up, nothing. I have recently run 'Viruses/Spyware/Malware, preliminary removal instructions' from www.techspot.com. Could this have affected ulead? any help/ideas would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling? Of perhaps a repair install? Here's a link to Corel's forums you may want to have a look.

http://phpbb.ulead.com.tw/EN/index.php


----------

